# Enlargement Testical



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello All;

Last week one of my budgies (Dudus) start limping and his left foot was up. I took him to avian vet and she said his testical enlarged. So she started to Lupron injections and Melox for his leg anti-inflammatory. This is 3rd day since his first shot and so far his foot is still up but both eating little bit less and more sleepy than usual but still chirping and playing flying around afters rest sessions 

My other budgie's (Kiwi) testicals is little bit enlarged but not as big as others. But he has giardia infection and has too much weight. So the vet started the antibiotics and levatiron for his thyroid issue. 

Lupron shot 3 times for both(other two shot in 18th of july and 30th of july)
Ordinazol 0.1 ml for both (for giardia for 14 days)
Melox 0.1 ml for both (anti-inflammatory for 5 days 3 days off than other 5 days more)
Enro 0.1 ml for Kiwi ( antibiotics for 10 days)
Metaclor 0.1 ml for Kiwi (for his stomach 14 days before other medicines)
Levatiron 0.1 ml for Kiwi ( for his thyroid problems until his weight 40 gr)

The vet also gave them for every other day omegamix medicine for their immune system.

They got Lupron shot before but I dont know if its helpful. The Xrays compare january result and 3 days before's result.

My question is for limping boy. 
I remove all mirror toys and put them sleep earlier than before (which they went to sleep at 9 pm but now 7.30-8 pm )

I made him little bed from one of his swings to rest his (rigth foot) becase he is always standing on it so I think it must be tiring for his right leg.
But he is affraid of it So I remove it from cage not to strees, but I want to help him to reduce pain. Any suggestion or any advice would really be great. Any food any idea or anything would really be great. I'm really really so sad and I want to help him and dont want to lose him....

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry your bird is having this problem, I had a bird several years ago with the same thing. The Meloxicam also acts as a pain reliever as well as an anti-inflammatory, my bird was on the .01 ml long term and was also receiving the Lupron shots. Just make sure that he has enough perches within easy reach to enable him to get around if he is not able to use his leg, you can also pad the perches to make them softer. I have used moleskin which is an adhesive felt that is usually used in shoes, or if you can get vet tape you can wrap perches with it.


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for quick response Cody;

Did Lupron shots work for your budgie? Actually I'm really scare to hear you saying not working but was it work?

I tried just an hour ago to wrap the perches but they are really scare of thing which they are not used to in their home. Dudu started to short rapid breating when see new things so I gave up new things on their cage should I wait them used to it?. 

By the way I'm really felling bad when I'm tryng to give him his melox. Because he is really struggle with me. How can I make it easier.

Thanks..


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The Lupron and Meloxicam did help my bird but it did not happen overnight, it took a couple of months. He had a series of Lupron shots and remained on the Meloxicam. He had not lost complete use of his leg but it would twitch and get stuck in an odd position, that eventually stopped and would happen only once in a while and he did receive additional Lupron during the flare ups. When I have to medicate a bird I do it in the early morning. I keep the room dark except for a small night light and slowly reach in and cup my hands around the bird and remove from the cage, give the medication and return the bird to the cage, without turning on the lights, and let the bird relax. If you have to medicate more than once a day then I do the same at night. I have used this method hundreds of times over the years and it seems to work well, but you have to keep quiet and calm while doing it. Some birds are easier than others and some can give you a pretty good bite but I have found they get used to it. My birds are not hand tame, if yours are it may be easier.


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Really! it's silverlight for me to hear it worked. 

I am giving medications early morning in the dark but second med session is 12 hours later and It's not yet dark. So I'm having trouble. But maybe I can ask my vet would it be a problem if more than 12 hours between medications. 

One more question;

The vet adviced me to seperate them but not only cage whole house I mean she said I should give one of my birds to another house completely. ( I can not give up my birds but if I seperate I can give one of them to my parents house and go to see every day and one of my stays with me ) Because they trigger their sexual activity while playing or feeding each other etc. But I'm not sure they love each other they are best friends and during 3 years they never be alone. So It must be so heart breaking and stress source for them I suppose. Should I seperate what do you think?

Thanks..


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Many times birds of the same sex will bond and become very close, that does not always trigger sexual activity. Is the vet saying that is what is causing the enlargement? My guess is that the enlargement is pressing on the nerves to the leg causing loss of feeling and therefore loss of use. My bird had a testicular tumor causing the enlargement. Are your birds tame? If you were to separate them how much time would you be able to spend with each of them?


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes, our vet said that their closeness trigger their sexual activity and that is causing enlargment testical and she added if I don't seperate them Lupron may not help him.

But they really would be so sad because sometimes one of is in one room and the other is other room they call each other until one of them fly to other. 

Yes my birds are tame, And If I seperate them One of will be my parents house and other will be with me. And I think I can go to see him everyday and spend couple of hours with him. Additionally they know my parents and they are good with them. But I dont want them to fell lonely.  So I'm really stuck and dont know what to do.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If they were my birds I would want to see if the treatment was successful before I took further action.


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Ok thats a good idea. 

After last shot, if the testicals does not shrink I'll seperate them. Thank you very much for all ideas and advices.


----------

